

Ask HN: What features would you like to see in a social news aggregator? - hamgav

We are gearing up for the launch of our social news aggregator and alerts platform, Snippee.com. Any feedback would be appreciated.
======
jacquesm
Zero spam ?

HN does pretty good but even there sometimes there are more than 4 flagged but
not 'dead' spam on the new page.

Tough job!

